# disregard this message



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

testing to see if i've fixed my posting problem yet...


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

now can i reply to it?


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

last test


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Did you pass?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Glad you passed, LCS!

After all, we should have no CTer left behind! (Sorry... education insider joke- really big joke, too.  )


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I've been having the biggest problems with not being able to post! Then from all of our 3 computers, my huband was able to do those 3 posts^ today. So maybe this one won't work b/c I don't have his magic touch...? I hope I'll be able to post now b/c I've missed participating in conversations here!


----------

